# [V] Call of Duty: Black Ops 3 (PS4) + Season Pass + digitale Inhalte



## Ankylo (7. November 2015)

Verkaufe *Call of Duty: Black Ops III (PS4)* zusammen mit dem *Season Pass* und diversen *digitalen Inhalten*  wie Waffenfähiges 115, Cyborg, Bonus-Pack und NUK3TOWN-Bonus-Map. Wenn  Interesse besteht kann ich noch den Soundtrack dazulegen.


*Call of Duty: Black Ops III (PS4): 50,- €
Season Pass: 30,- €
digitalen Inhalte: Gratis
*
Wer alles abnimmt, bekommt einen Rabatt.


Verweise an dieser Stelle einfach mal frech auf VGZ, wo ich schon die ein oder andere positive Bewertung habe.


----------



## Sweetmanu (8. November 2015)

Sind das jetzt hier Keys oder die Retail Version ? Danke für die Info. Wenn Retail wie siehts mit Versandkosten aus ?


----------

